# 2.1 channel high quality Computer speakers at Rs 10000/-



## sanudigit (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi, 
I am from Kolkata , India. Recently after my old average Creative 2.1 channel speakers , which I bought for Rs 1500/- in 2004, died after giving good service for 10 years . I have now decided to buy a new one. Actually my old 2.1 channel is still working , but the speakers ahave cracked at certain areas and it looks bad , plus I want to see if there is any development isn the world of computer accostics after a gap of 10 years. This time I have a budget for Rs 10000/- and I have actually narrowed down of Klipsch Promedia 2.1 and Harman Kardon Soundsticks III . I dont see any other choices available to me right now but if anyone can give an idea about the 2 mentioned above or any other better than these 2 in the same range ( maybe +- Rs 2000/- is ok) . I am not a basehead but I consider myself an average audiophile.I already have a Klipsch Image S4i ans my IEM and sennheiser HD598 as my full headphone.While both of these are very comforatable , the Klipsch Imahe S4i is basshead but the HD598 is clearer and richer.I mostly listen to slow soft music like hindi ghazals ,english instrumental or downtempo / lounge music.Thanks for all inputs I can get. 
Sanu


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 29, 2014)

Logitech Z623 2.1 speakers @ 9130.


----------



## sksundram (Jul 29, 2014)

I think you should definitely look at Swans M10. It is a very superior quality 2.1 speaker system. 
Swans M10 (Black)


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 29, 2014)

Logitech Z623 is a piece of crap when it comes to sound quality  Logitech Z623 is superior if someone is looking for pounding bass and loud sound.


----------



## tkin (Jul 29, 2014)

If you're ok with 2 channel, Audioengine A2 would be a good option.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 29, 2014)

Review this....The Best Computer Speakers | The Wirecutter


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 30, 2014)

For your kinda music get the Swans. Klipsch is bright and Logitech is too forward sounding. The other option is to geo get a DNM AV499 amplifier and DNM SCS 808 or Norge Nano speaker combination. It would be awesome and well within Rs12k


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 30, 2014)

M-Audio Studiophile AV 40 -11,450.

Link:Buy MAudio Studiophile AV40 20W + 20W Powered Reference Monitors at Lowest Price & Free Shipping in India, Authorized Dealer, Distributor | Bajaao.com


----------



## layzee (Jul 30, 2014)

Klipsch ProMedia 2.1
Here's the head-fi review: *www.head-fi.org/products/klipsch-promedia-2-1-thx-certified-computer-speaker-system

Hope there's a dedicated sound card or an external DAC.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 30, 2014)

layzee said:


> Klipsch ProMedia 2.1
> Here's the head-fi review: Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 THX Certified Computer Speaker System
> 
> Hope there's a dedicated sound card or an external DAC.




Klipsch promedia gmx2.1 (vs) Klipsch promedia 2.1 >> any difference in quality or music.....also which one is best...and any price difference..?


----------



## layzee (Jul 30, 2014)

shreeux said:


> Klipsch promedia gmx2.1 (vs) Klipsch promedia 2.1 >> any difference in quality or music.....also which one is best...and any price difference..?



Dunno about the ProMedia GMX A-2.1 but the other one is pretty damn good.
Another option is the Swan M10 which is similarly priced. However, the sound signature of the ProMedia 2.1 and the M10 are different. The ProMedia 2.1 has a much denser low-end (bass) while the M10 has a better mid-range.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 30, 2014)

layzee said:


> Dunno about the ProMedia GMX A-2.1 but the other one is pretty damn good.
> Another option is the Swan M10 which is similarly priced. However, the sound signature of the ProMedia 2.1 and the M10 are different. The ProMedia 2.1 has a much denser low-end (bass) while the M10 has a better mid-range.



I think ProMedia 2.1...suitable for Games and Movies..!!


----------



## sandynator (Jul 31, 2014)

[MENTION=99630]sanudigit[/MENTION]

You can also check *Boston Acoustics SoundWare XS 2.1* @ 11500/-


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 31, 2014)

sandynator said:


> [MENTION=99630]sanudigit[/MENTION]
> 
> You can also check *Boston Acoustics SoundWare XS 2.1* @ 11500/-



XS2.1 would require an amplifier to drive the satellites!


----------



## sandynator (Jul 31, 2014)

oops missed that point....
thanks for that pointer


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 5, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> XS2.1 would require an amplifier to drive the satellites!



Can the Klipsch promedia 2.1 be used directly with a laptop without an amplifier??? Will there be any degradation in sound quality??? Is it good for movies???


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes it can be used directly with a laptop,no need of an amplifier.


----------



## polupoka (Aug 6, 2014)

+1 for swan m10


----------



## mayanksharma (Aug 11, 2014)

Look no further than Klipsch Promedia 2.1 for that budget.


----------

